# BREAKING NEWS! Jailbreak 3.50 w/o downgrade



## TLSS_N (Dec 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The makers of X3MAX claim that they have Jailbroken a v3.50 console, no need for any downgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





source
edit: crazy shit, and the ps3 master key is rumored to have been found? poor, poor sony!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 4, 2010)

is this is real... and it works with GT5...
I'm getting myself one of them.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 4, 2010)

let's hope and see what the future unfolds!

i'm quite psyched for this but nothing has been "officially" showed up to "us" consumers.

might be all a hoax for all we know! But for once lets think positive!


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure this is real, I a mean after all, this is logic sunrise after all. What would be the logic behind faking something like this? They are a respected established member of multiple scenes.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome if this is real... It's good to see the PS3 scene really starting to pick up the pace now!


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 4, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Awesome if this is real... It's good to see the PS3 scene really starting to pick up the pace now!



yea, i really wish that the 360 scene would have picked up this pace as well, but it's all rebooters and loaders.. not a single actual homebrew project out there that i know of.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2010)

Interesting news if it comes to pass.

@The Living Shadow I would never say there was a lot but there are more than a few emulators (indeed a PS1 emulator was posted not so long ago) and several ports of old games as well as a few assorted homebrew games..


----------



## Jackaltyson (Dec 4, 2010)

The planets are aligned... 3.50 has been hacked!
Let's hope they continue this work so that the PS3 can be exploited further!


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 4, 2010)

till sony release a update that upgrades from 3.50 and disable all usb devices, we all can see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will buy a jailbreak that will work on ANY  firmware and is fully future proof and immune to sonys attacks, then i would invest in a jailbreak!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes! If this is real, I'm so upgrading and playing some PSN online!


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 4, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Yes! If this is real, I'm so upgrading and playing some PSN online!


No one has confirmed whether or not this will be able to play games.  Only homebrew for now.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll continue cheering for Sony on this one. Just don't want to see PS3 go the way of the Wii in terms of "homebrew." Let's not kid ourselves about the popular uses of a broken PS3.


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> I'll continue cheering for Sony on this one. Just don't want to see PS3 go the way of the Wii in terms of "homebrew." Let's not kid ourselves about the popular uses of a broken PS3.



This. I don't want any cheating bastards when I play online.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 4, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> till sony release a update that upgrades from 3.50 and disable all usb devices, we all can see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont be negative.. You sound like you are on Sony's side.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a question. Can the cheap USB Debug Board 1.1 at ShopTemp use this software to "break" the PS3?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> I have a question. Can the cheap USB Debug Board 1.1 at ShopTemp use this software to "break" the PS3?


Dude, nobody knows yet, read the post.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 4, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was infact talking of 3.50 OFW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If this is real, I might just update for now, and then JB it later.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 4, 2010)

Cool, so another cat and mouse game begins for sony, first psp and now their ps3. =D


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 4, 2010)

@FAST6191 I was talking more along the lines of the constant stream of homebrew that used to be posted at tehskeen and the homebrew that Another World post's on a regular basis. I mean,  they ported Open GL to the wii, you can't get much better than that for graphics. the 360's been broken for some, not all consoles for quiet a while, and it's mostly loaders like i said. I've been watching afterdawns 360 forum, xbox scenes rss and elite mod scene's forum, jpizzle and the few others over there are good on news, but they don't post much homebrew.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean nobody has tried ShopTemp's device? If so, wow. If not, then let me rephrase my question. Can you use the older, existing 3.4 version of this software with the cheap USB Debug Board 1.1 at ShopTemp?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> You mean nobody has tried ShopTemp's device?


No, I'm saying nobody's tried THIS, THIS NEW THING THAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT, because it JUST came out.

As for the normal 3.41, yeah, it works fine.


----------



## al5911 (Dec 4, 2010)

WOW ...just ordered my P3GO and E3 card reader. Gonna order my x3max later ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Pity Sony.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 4, 2010)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3max software only works on their product.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he meant does the 3.41 version of the x3max software work with the ShopTemp thing, which I am assuming it does not, as if x3max have any sense, it'd be locked to their device.

However, in theory this should get reverse engineered and an open source clone will probably be made available, like with the original PSJailbreak, and then you can be sure that 90% of the (updatable) devices created to JB the PS3 on 3.41 will get an update for 3.5.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Dec 4, 2010)

Now im wondering something, even IF you jailbreak the PS3, can you still play Original games online?
If yes, i have to think about getting it.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Now im wondering something, even IF you jailbreak the PS3, can you still play Original games online?
> If yes, i have to think about getting it.


It was possible back when 3.41 was the latest.

However you do risk a ban of course.


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea, especially since they changed there tos, it's always a risk.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is really exciting!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 4, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> poor, poor sony!


yeah poor POOR sony


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 5, 2010)

*shakes his head* Just how far is this going to be hype till Sony decides to pull the plug once more?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 5, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am on sony's side as far as disabling PSN goes. I don't want to see hackers in online games ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## Tux' (Dec 5, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same with me, I bought a PS3 so I wouldn't have to put up with hackers like on the Wii(Yes, the Wii.). I hope it won't resort to game hacking


----------



## twiztidsinz (Dec 5, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> I'll continue cheering for Sony on this one. Just don't want to see PS3 go the way of the Wii in terms of "homebrew." Let's not kid ourselves about the popular uses of a broken PS3.


Pardon me if I'm mistaken, but didn't all this jailbreak stuff come about essentially because Sony removed the OtherOS feature?

A rather crude timeline:
GeoHots finds a way to access the GPU(?) under Linux which can _potentially_ allow access to other PS3 hardware while under Linux, but keeps it private.
Sony disables OtherOS feature.
GeoHots releases his work out of protest.
OtherOS modded firmwares released.
"Jailbreaking" starts.

Maybe they have nothing to do with eachother, but it really seems that had GeoHots had been allowed to do what he had intended (which wouldn't have allowed piracy) rather than Sony disabling OtherOS entirely, then we wouldn't be where we are today.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 5, 2010)

In your face Sony!
I love when consoles gets hacked.
And it´s just not for the piracy, hell i would give up piracy if they cut the game prices in atleast half.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the OtherOS was going to get removed reguardless of the whole hacking thing
it was not present in the ps3 slim way before geohotz even mentioned anything of using linux to hack the ps3
they had plans to completely remove it, it costs alot of money to keep supporting something that barely anyone uses, the hacking threat probably just prompted it to be removed quicker, that was months after though

anyway jailbreak and the OtherOS hacking have nothing to do with each other


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 5, 2010)

do they have someone who is leaking info or SW from sony... this is getting quite illegal


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 5, 2010)

well, looks like it's been confirmed that there are exploits in the works, I am not going to go post a news story on this as I am sure you guys are probably getting sick of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have dumped the key but will not make it public for now. I don’t want people developing more dongles and making more money off it
> 
> Don’t worry, I have contacted zAxis and he will use it for his PSGrade.
> 
> ...



source

nvm about the key


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 5, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said he wanted to play his warez via PSN? He must've meant playing his retail copies of games on 3.50 OFW on PSN.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> edit: crazy shit, and the ps3 master key is rumored to have been found? poor, poor sony!



"Found"? The PS3 master key can't _just be found_. If it makes its way into the wild, you can bet your ass Sony will know exactly who it was that leaked it. Someone will find their ass in a fire, believe me.


----------

